# Whites tree frog set up (pic heavy)



## drowning sorrows (May 3, 2009)

1st need to appologize for the messy job i've done with the threading :S

but yeh, i've re-done my WTF viv and i wanted to get your opinions on it 




























Left hand side









Right hand side








Of corse the first thing they had to do was get really dirty then jump in the clean water...:lol2:

I still need to get some fake mushrooms/platform to put on right hand wall as i think it's looking a bit bare :s and maybe some more greenery on that side

feedback would be great, thanks 
(sorry again)


----------



## captaincarot (Mar 20, 2008)

don't know why you're sorry you've done a good job, very nice set up


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

looks great!!! well done you x


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Looking good, are those exo terra vines quite strong?


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

it depends on the size you buy, I have 4 of them in my set up, and I have twisted some around each other for extra strength, but yeh they are pretty good! it's best to buy a large for the main part of the vine, then twist a small or medium around it.


----------



## drowning sorrows (May 3, 2009)

thank you  well they've been able to support my Whites so they must be strong...lol


----------



## Frosch828 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah well done for that! You've made a really cool setup, and the plants look amazing!


----------



## drowning sorrows (May 3, 2009)

thank you  not sure about the temps though, its around 25'c on one side and 22'c-23'c on the other. they sounding good to peoples?


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

needs to be a touch warmer, up to 30'c ish.


----------



## drowning sorrows (May 3, 2009)

hmm... think mat stat will do it?


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

Great set up, I'd perhaps try to get a way of getting the ambient air temperature up rather than use a heat mat, but a heat mat will probably do the job ok.


----------



## robbyrob (Sep 4, 2008)

*yep it looks ace dude ive just done mine tonight , i got them a new viv,but ive done mine with 3/4 water at the bottom , ive had the 45 x 45 x 60 it looks cool , i think the exo terra s are brill for dendrobates , gecks ect , there cak for retaining heat though , ive put fish at the bottom of mine wich i thiought was pretty cool : victory:*​


----------



## drowning sorrows (May 3, 2009)

sweet, remember that whites aren't good swimmers though, so it cant be too deep. and urr...i think the whites might try eating your fishies :S ?

got a picture of your viv?


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

yeh, I would agree there, the whites will look at the fish as food, then if they do go for them, they might drown trying to get back out of the water, have you got enough things in the water to aid the frogs getting in and out ok?


----------



## robbyrob (Sep 4, 2008)

*yep i have and its a great looking viv set up , and the fish that i have are two porthole catfish and eveythinglooks great *
* its a real master piece , the frogs just move around the viv and have no trouble at all , they can ge tout at all angles there are massive rocks in the water and all ive done is made a natural habbitat and wow it looks the bomb ,:lol2:*
*the frogs love it and thats what counts , and everything is safe i made sure of that , but thank you for your concern *​


----------



## drowning sorrows (May 3, 2009)

good good  would be awsome to see some pics of you're viv?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Pics RobbyRob PICS!


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

is the frog defecation not a problem for the fish ?
my whites make a hell of a mess with their water every day


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

This is my current White's set up


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow, that setup is nice!


----------



## snake rescuer (Mar 19, 2009)

nice setups


----------

